# Sandusky Bay Catfish Tournament



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope to see you June 5th at Sandusky Bay in Erie/Sandusky County. Twisted Whiskerz has marked Sandusky Bay to date to be the Channel cat capitol of Ohio. Cat fishing here has been quoted to be better than pay lakes. We expect to see 6 fish limit weights starting at 30lbs. to possibly over 60 lbs. and thats channel cats alone!!! Tip: If your catching dink's you should probably move.

Second all nighter is here June 5th 2010 Sandusky Bay.
Night event 7pm-7:45pm sign in and register 8pm fish 12 hours to 8am be back at the scale!!
$40.00 team entry with $10.00 optional big fish, Thats only $20or 25 a person!!
SEE Schedule & Rules for more details......

To all Anglers participating at Sandusky Bay a few notes:

1. Registration is at: Shelby Street Boat Watch,
101 Shelby St. Sandusky Oh,44870

2. Again Unlimited horse power limit knock yourselves out just watch your no wake zones all marked by buoys. Be safe by boat, shallow areas.

3. Great event for shore anglers, wouldn't be suprised to see a shore angler in the money this event!

4. Approx. 36,000 acres water, you can look forward to seeing some big Channel cats. Don't forget 2 channel over 28" per team permitted, and only 2 Flat Head over 35" per team. We will be measuring at the scale in the morning.

Also "Odd Catch" you catch something different, bring it to Weight in. There will be an open vote for the best!!

These sponsors are supporting your experience with additional gifts and prizes!!!

Thanks for supporting us all.

CHET & FRAN'S COUNTRY STORE
27050 S.R. 58. Wellington, Ohio 44090 (440) 647-3497
$25.00 gift certificate per event.

Gander Mountain of: Sheffield Twp., Twinsburg and Mentor
$10 Gander Bucks and more!

Monster Rod Holders 4 Rod holders w/ fastener brackets for this event and continual support.
Plus 1st place points winner prize package and a additional $150.00 to
first place if they have 6 monster rod holders "pre installed" on their boat.

Okuma
1-40% off order form

Rippin Lips catfish bait
Bags of products, you cant get this stuff at any local stores yet!
Plus 2nd place points winner prize package

Dicks sporting
$10.00 bonus certificate and coupons.

Don't forget Cash payout for top placements and Big fish and yes there will be
- 50/50 raffle -


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Anybody looking for more info about this and other Twisted Whiskerz tournaments please check out our website and forum for all of the rules, regs., past tournament results with photos, and much more.

http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Heads up! coming up in three days.


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

I looked at the rules. What is considered dead? not being able to swim away from wiegh-ins, dead not breathing no pulse or any fish that doesn't swim away from the wiegh-in is dead. This puts shore anglers at a huge disadvantage. with a 12hr tourny how is someone from shore going to keep a big cat alive??? not in a basket or on a stringer, a cooler would kill them too


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

ittybittyfishy said:


> I looked at the rules. What is considered dead? not being able to swim away from wiegh-ins, dead not breathing no pulse or any fish that doesn't swim away from the wiegh-in is dead. This puts shore anglers at a huge disadvantage. with a 12hr tourny how is someone from shore going to keep a big cat alive??? not in a basket or on a stringer, a cooler would kill them too


Dead is dead, not breathing or moving. If you notice a fish is not doing well you should try to revive him and throw it back and replace with another. Shore anglers do well using large coolers with a bubble box, or air pump. The key to keeping them all night is every hour or so you want to take a couple buckets of water out of the cooler and pour a couple fresh ones in from high above. This keeps the water fresh and pouring it from high above aerates the water as well give them an oxygen boost. If the fish appears to be struggling you can burp them by putting you index finger in its throat and gently push to the side opening the throat allowing building gasses to escape. 9/10 this can save their lives.

I personally use a cooler or rubber maid tub with a bubbler even on the boat. Most of us don't have actual livewells in the boat.


----------

